# Boone, NC cue sheets/rides?



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone have any cue sheets, web sites or good info on routes in Boone, NC? I've ridden a bunch before but only within groups or organized and I really only recall climbing Beech. A few of us are looking to ride in the area in early October and hopefully doing about 50-70 miles Sat & Sun (each day). The only known is that we'd like to ride up Beech mtn...any help/pointers/routes would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

The first place I'd check would be the Blue Ridge Cycling Club. 
http://www.blueridgebicycleclub.org/

There are also a few books out there on amazon and the like. One book the Blue Ridge Cycling Club put out itself.
http://www.amazon.com/Road-Bike-Ash...00/ref=pd_sim_b_4/104-1144192-2097561?ie=UTF8


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

Try web page for boone bike and touring or magic cycles. Both have forums with rides posted. Blue ridge cycle club is in Asheville not boone.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*Blood Sweat & Gears*

If you are into climbing you can do the full or half century that starts and ends near Boone every June. Download cue sheets here: http://www.bloodsweatandgears.org/Maps.html. Click on the route directions. Do Snake Mountain if you want to suffer.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

3car said:


> Try web page for boone bike and touring or magic cycles. Both have forums with rides posted. Blue ridge cycle club is in Asheville not boone.


I'm quite aware of that since I live in the State of North Carolina. He did say that he wanted information on the area. Asheville provides a great opportunity for riding and is in the blue ridge mountain area. Hence why I included it.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks all...I think we're just going to do the Blood, Sweat & Gears route since that's what we're training for.


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

no need to be rude, he asked about boone so i answered him. But being from NC you would be quite aware of that.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Wanted to thank everyone for the tips...we ran the Blood, Sweat & Gears route on Saturday and did some random miles on Sunday with a finish at Beech Mountain. It was cold, rainy, foggy, etc. but we had a blast! Gorgeous area for riding...some shots from the trip!

Me coming up Beech:


----------

